# LOL video! GR's bring in groceries



## Pammie

This made me smile ear to ear! They are so happy to help!




http://youtu.be/oAEMINrEaHs


----------



## Bwilson

That is a great video put a smile on my face. Also realize I am doing it all wrong carrying in my own groceries. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Great video. Mine would be happy to take the grocery bags but they'd try to eat the groceries before they made it into the house.


----------



## alphadude

Holy crap I've got some training to do.


----------



## Loukia

What a happy video. You can tell they are having so much fun!


----------



## swishywagga

Fantastic video, so cute, thanks for posting it!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Great video! I can see Thor learning to do this. Notice that she didn't give him anything too tempting. ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

4goldengirls said:


> Great video. Mine would be happy to take the grocery bags but they'd try to eat the groceries before they made it into the house.


Mine too!

Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hailey

Love it! Thanks for sharing!!! Goldens are so wonderful!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

This made me smile.


----------



## SwimDog

We were in a training class that had this as one of the homework assignments....including down to carrying in eggs, meat, etc.... I didn't get that far.


----------



## jawad

so you make him your servant lolz


----------



## Audi282

great video


----------



## Parker16

This is just too adorable for words! Probably one of the best GR videos I've seen.


----------

